
Ask HN: How to Valuate Our Startup? - throwaway93785
We want to raise series A soon, but having a hard time to figure out a valuation.
We have a quite low MRR, but also operate in a highly regulated market (which requires us to hold a state issued license) and did a lot of work upfront, so now we can scale easily.
Any idea, model or maybe personal help?
======
verdverm
Valuation is the end product. You need to figure out what resources you need
to reach the next major startup milestone, how much that will cost, negotiate
with investors, and get a deal done.

After that, valuation is a simple calculation.

------
alesdonoso
Which kind of business are we talking about? SaaS, e-commerce,...?

